# Duck!



## Mohain (Mar 28, 2007)

We've had a duck nesting in our tiny walled garden for the last 3 years. She's really getting to know us now and come's up to the back door looking for food when we are in the kitchen, and feeds out of our hand. 

Here's a few snaps I took of her chilling out by the pond 

1.






2.





3. 





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





She's sitting on her eggs now, I'll try to get some of the ducklings when they hatch, probably a couple of weeks from now. 

Cheers 

Mohain


----------



## ariadne76 (Mar 28, 2007)

I really like #2.  #8 would be absolutely brilliant if you could have captured it from the side!


----------



## nabero (Mar 28, 2007)

aww...I love ducks :sillysmi:

#8 is my favorite...cracked me up!


----------



## chris82 (Mar 28, 2007)

Great series,I cant wait to see the shots with the eggs,maybe you should try to get some shots of the ducklings as they hatch,That would be cool.


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, isn't she a ham in 5 and 7? She does smile for the camera, now does she not? 

Photo 8 is really well seen and taken and is soooo funny. Well-well-well done! 
And 9 is so very much "duck", you know. It is the German children's song all right!!! 
"_Alle meine Entchen schwimmen auf dem See,_
_Köpfchen in das Wasser, Schwänzchen in die Höh'_" ... Have fun translating that


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 29, 2007)

What a fun series! She's a looker, and doesn't mind posing. Thanks for sharing these, and I look forward to pictures of the little ducklings.


----------



## Mohain (Mar 29, 2007)

Haha thanks. She is a cutie isn't she? :heart: 

I think I do have at least one from the side I'll try to dig out tonight.

LaFoto, thanks. Translation from the 'net:

"All my ducklings swim on the lake, head into the water, tail into the Höh"

Not sure sure what "Höh" is tho 

BTW, I has a dream with you in it the other night!!!! :shock:


----------



## shorty6049 (Mar 29, 2007)

haha, i love these pictures, and i never knew ducks could smile,lol , great shots!


----------



## Simonch (Apr 7, 2007)

Great, Ducks are fantastic! without a doubt the coolest animal on this earth.. they just bob around mooching bread from tourists all day, Brilliant!


----------



## hamburger (Apr 7, 2007)

Just LOVE #8!!!!! ;-)


----------



## neea (Apr 11, 2007)

Does she have a name?
I like the blue under her wing in #6.
Anyone know what kind of duck this is? I feel like I should, but can not remember at the moment.

Does she stay year round?


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 11, 2007)

looks like a Mallard to me.

I just love the way Ducks look happy

7 & 3 are very nice


----------



## yvonk (Apr 11, 2007)

Hehe funny serie! Duck are so cute.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 12, 2007)

neea said:


> Does she have a name?
> I like the blue under her wing in #6.
> Anyone know what kind of duck this is? I feel like I should, but can not remember at the moment.
> 
> Does she stay year round?


 
When mummy and daddy duck first started hanging around the garden we called them Chris and 'Arry for Crispy and Aromatic   Now we just call her Duck  She comes around March time with a bloke in toe, he does one when she starts sitting on her eggs full time. She's had two clutches each year so she's usually around till June ish time. 

The chicks were starting to appear this morning, she was still firmly on her nest tho so hopefully they will still be around tonight when I'm back from work


----------



## Nix (Apr 27, 2007)

#9 i died laughing... i got the "duck was flying... saw water... went to dive... not as deep as she thought"


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey Mohain, any sign of ducklings yet???


----------



## Mohain (Apr 30, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Hey Mohain, any sign of ducklings yet???


 
Ahh yes, forgot!

The pics aren't very good, just had a couple of mins before I went to work and the blighters didn't keep still for a moment!



























They're were all gone by the time I got back from work  At least the ponds getting back to normal now


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2007)

OMG, I think I counted 14 ducklings in that one shot!  What a big brood.  I really like these shots... thanks so much for taking 'em and posting them.


----------



## bnz506 (Apr 30, 2007)

hehe I love that number 7,

The caption should be "Do I have something on my face?"


----------



## Mohain (Apr 30, 2007)

Yes 14! I think the last brood was 14 too. She's been a busy girl!


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 30, 2007)

Mohain said:


> They're were all gone by the time I got back from work


Mohain, did you mean they are gone for good?


----------



## RKW3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Very cool pictures. Great job!


----------



## Mohain (May 1, 2007)

Antarctican said:


> Mohain, did you mean they are gone for good?


 
Hmmm, where did my long rambling reply go to? 

She will only hang around the garden for approx. 24hrs after they hatch and then walks them down to the nearest large body of water (the canal) where she will stay with them until they can fly, which I think is about 6 to 8 weeks. The last 3 years she has been back to lay a second cluth every year after about 3 weeks, which suggests she's a crap mother and all the duckings have died or been adpoted by other ducks. Mind you at peak season there are millions of the little blighters all darting around the canal so I'm pretty sure other ducks 'adopt' extra ducklings all the time. 

She hasn't been back yet, so I guess everything's going well  If there's an update, you'll be the first to know


----------

